# Baking soda gender test Anyone done this



## lornapj83

Hey ladies I've just been on YouTube and came across the baking soda gender test so for all in good fun I did it and mines saying girl not sure if ur meant to use first morning urine so I'll try again tomorrow anyone else done this?


----------



## shellgirl

I think you are supposed to do fmu, but you could probably just do a hold to mimic fmu like when taking a HPT. I've done the baking soda test twice, and both came up girl for me too :laugh2:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hi one of the lady's on here did It with all her kids and she said it was right everytime. But she said you have to wait until ur 12wks along. My co worker did it the day before her gender reveal and it said boy, and she's having a boy!


----------



## lornapj83

I'll try again in the morning with fmu and then I'll try again at 12 weeks and see if it's the same &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Bevziibubble

I tried it and it predicted girl but I'm having a boy :blue:


----------



## lornapj83

I did it again and predicted girl again I'll try again at 12 weeks but I'm staying team yellow so won't know if it's right until March :)


----------



## lisamom

ha! didn't know about this!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

It said I was having a boy last time, and I definitely had a little miss. :haha:


----------



## dinosaur2010

Can anyone explain how this one works please? I'm intrigued!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

You put 2 tbsps of baking soda in a cup and pee in it. If it foams a lot it's a boy if it foams a little or none it's a girl :) I hope I get to try this theroy out myself after 12wks just for fun...and who knows!


----------



## Powell130

It was wrong for me with our son!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Well it's fun to guess and have fun with it anyhow :) nothing is for sure unless u get a blood test or a clear ultrasound ;)


----------



## pinkpassion

I did it with dd and it was right!!! But my friend did it at 21 weeks right before her gender reveal party and it fizzed so much it almost overflowed, which would indicate boy but she's definitely having a boy!!!

Here's the video of mine:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sqY1YChrpgk


----------



## lornapj83

Ahh nice I wonder if mine will be right :)


----------



## LillyTame

I did it and got boy, I'm having a boy :thumbup:

Congratulations on your pregnancy :flower:


----------



## Spudtastic

I also did it (twice) and got boy both times. My baby is a girl


----------



## Sophie2015

I did this a week or so ago and it said girl. But I was only 9 weeks. Will try again at 12 weeks. I feel like I'm having a girl. We'll see. At least it's something fun to do during the 1st Trimester. Breaks up all that worrying!


----------



## purelygemini

I tried this at 5 weeks and it said girl but in my opinion that's way too early to do it. Everything I've read said to wait til at least 10 weeks since that's when the hormones for gender start to show up. Going to try again out of curiosity :)


----------



## Lucy3

I did it both times and got boy for both. It was right the first time but wrong the second as I'm having a girl this time. I also did that ingender test I got from the pharmacy - said boy both times too. Fun thing to do but for me just shows I have acidic urine &#128518;


----------



## dinosaur2010

Why does it need to be after 12 weeks?


----------



## Nerdy

dinosaur2010 said:


> Why does it need to be after 12 weeks?

Gender hormones don't start kicking in until 10 weeks. Waiting for 12 weeks gives it prime opportunity to really be evident, plus baby starts peeing in the amniotic fluid which may or may not play a role.


----------

